# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Đi máy bay khổ vì cái tên

## thichdibui

*Vé máy bay in chữ không có dấu nên nhiều hành khách bị in nhầm tên: phải mua lại vé; nhân viên mặt đất gọi tên không đúng: khách ở lại sân bay; chuyến bay bị trễ… là những chuyện cười ra nước mắt của ngành hàng không.*



*Có vé cũng như không*

Nhiều hãng hàng không đã bán vé điện tử, hành khách có máy tính kết nối internet, chỉ cần thẻ tín dụng hoặc thậm chí là thẻ ATM của các ngân hàng là có thể thanh toán được để mua vé máy bay. Nhưng trục trặc ở chỗ một số người (nhân viên đại lý hoặc chính bản thân hành khách) không xác định rõ họ (family name ) và tên ( first name) của hành khách nên đã nhầm lẫn; mà vé sai tên hành khách sẽ bị hủy chuyến bay, muốn bay thì phải mua vé mới với giá bán của thời điểm đó (đôi khi cao hơn rất nhiều so với giá lúc mua trước).

Đã từng có hành khách tên Nguyễn Bảo Trân đến đại lý mua vé, nhân viên thao tác thế nào vé lại in thành Tran Bao Nguyen nhưng khách cũng không xem lại kỹ. Đến khi ra sân bay mới té ngửa: vé khứ hồi đi TP.HCM - Hà Nội mua sớm giá chỉ hơn 3 triệu đồng nhưng nay bị hủy, muốn đi ngay phải chi ra hơn 5 triệu nữa để mua vé mới. Có ông khách gọi điện thoại đến đại lý quen đặt vé, chẳng may ngày hôm đó ở đại lý cúp điện, cô nhân viên thỏ thẻ bảo anh báo lại tên và ngày giờ đi, khi nào có điện sẽ đặt mua ngay.

Đến khi cầm vé làm thủ tục an ninh ở sân bay ông Trần Hoàng Hùng mới phát hiện ra trên vé mình bị ghi là Trần Văn Hùng, nhân viên an ninh yêu cầu ông đến quầy thủ tục của hãng hàng không xác nhận lại cho chính xác. Cô nhân viên lắc đầu quầy quậy vì chẳng có cách gì ngoài việc phải mua lại vé mới. Cắn răng mua vé mới vì chuyến công tác không thể không đi, ông Hùng quay về “làm việc” với đại lý thì cả hai đều cho rằng mình đúng. Thế là đi toi thêm vài triệu đồng.

*Tên ải tên ai
*
Ông Nguyễn Chí Kiên, phó phòng phục vụ hành khách hãng hàng không Vietnam Airlines, sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất kể: do tên hành khách trên vé là chữ không có dấu nên nhiều trường hợp chuyến bay đã làm thủ tục lên máy bay nhưng phải chờ, thậm chí gọi mãi mà chẳng thấy hành khách đâu. Theo nguyên tắc, sau khi làm thủ tục lên máy bay, hành khách sẽ được cấp thẻ lên tàu (boarding pass) và lên khu vực chờ.

Với những hành khách đã có tên trên danh sách chuyến bay, nếu chưa làm thủ tục ra máy bay (đưa lại boarding pass cho nhân viên mặt đất và ra máy bay) thì các nhân viên này sẽ gọi tên hành khách trên hệ thống loa công cộng. Nếu đến giờ máy bay phải cất cánh mà khách chưa làm thủ tục này, vì lý do an ninh hãng hàng không buộc phải loại ra khỏi danh sách, truy tìm lại hành lý (nếu đã làm thủ tục gửi hành lý) nằm trong khoang máy bay và gửi lại sân bay. Chuyến bay vì thế phải bị hoãn, vô cùng tốn kém và phiền phức.

Chính vì vậy truy tìm vị khách cuối cùng này là điều bắt buộc và rất quan trọng. Nhiều câu chuyện cười ra nước mắt cũng từ đây. Ông Kiên kể đã từng có một vị khách tên Đỗ Thời Thà, là khách hàng thường xuyên có thẻ vàng (thời chưa có mức thẻ platium) của hãng, chờ mãi chẳng thấy đâu, nhân viên suy nghĩ mãi chẳng tìm ra phương án tên chính xác để gọi ông (vì có thể đọc là Đỗ Thối Tha) trên hệ thống loa. “thông thường những trường hợp khách mà tên có thể gây nhầm lẫn, các nhân viên sẽ đưa ra hàng loạt phương án tên để rồi chọn lấy một phương án ít rủi ro nhất và đọc trên loa” - ông Kiên giải thích.

Vì vậy những cái tên chữ không dấu in trên vé như Dam Van Dang sẽ không thể đọc thành Dâm Văn Đãng hay Đảm Văn Đang…. Hơn nữa, đội nhân viên làm thủ tục mặt đất cũng chính là đội nhân viên làm thủ tục tiếp nhận khách (check-in) ngay ban đầu nên với những cái tên nhạy cảm như: Nguyen Van Moc... khi làm thủ tục check-in nhân viên sẽ cẩn thận hỏi “anh tên là….” và ngưng khoảng 2-3 giây để khách tự đọc tên mình. Sau đó những cái tên này sẽ được lưu ý lại để tránh tình trạng gọi bừa thành Nguyễn Văn Móc, Nguyễn Văn Mốc, Nguyễn Văn Mộc…

Tuy nhiên vẫn có những trường hợp phải gọi đến 2-3 lần với vài phương án tên khác nhau khách mới xuất hiện. Đó là trường hợp một vị khách của hãng hàng không giá rẻ Jetstar Pacific tên Vũ Văn Cổn. Trên hệ thống, tên hành khách này là “Vu Van Con” sát đến giờ khởi hành nhưng chẳng thấy khách này xuất hiện. Nhân viên mặt đất gọi mãi các tên “Vũ Văn Côn”, “Vũ Văn Còn”, “Vũ Vân Côn”, “Vũ Vân Cồn”, “Vũ Vân Còn”… nhưng cũng chẳng thấy khách đâu. Cuối cùng khách cũng xuất hiện, hỏi ra mới biết ông tên “Vũ Văn Cổn”, khi nghe gọi các tên ban đầu ông cũng chẳng để ý nhưng sau sinh nghi vì thấy cái tên này cứ bị gọi mãi… mới suy nghĩ liên tưởng đến... tên mình!

----------


## huyentrangdochoi

vất vả cho cả hành khách và nhân viên phục vụ

----------

